# Internal Parasites



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I need some ideas on what to use to get rid of internal parasites...

I heard at the lfs yesterday to soak some food in garlic extract....Others?


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

What internal parasites is that you think your fish have? They might like garlic, after all.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My friends who keep discus use sheep dewormer. I'm not sure of the exact name, but it works well.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Ummm, I use metronidazole[deflaggelate and anti-internal bacteria] + some epsom salt as laxative. For treatment, it can be anything from 3days to ten with a day in between. Symptoms are white gelatinous faeces.

For deworming [eg tapeworm] a stronger med like levamisole or praziquantel is used. Some do this 2-3 days in a row. Symtoms are eg. uniform white worm hanging out of anus.

Both treatments you should vacuum the tank bottom at the end of the day to remove the parasites/eggs. This can be done as a 50% water change.

Regards

Stan


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Levamisole HCl*

This is what I generally use to deworm my fish of internal parasites. However, it's harsh on the fish and you have to be very careful not to overdose. What are the fish's symptoms? Do you see white stringy feces or is the region inflamed with red worms hanging out?

Also, what sized tank are you treating? I have some of the drug if you need it, but it's in limited quantities. If it's a large tank, you may want to transfer them to a smaller tank to treat and observe and allow the parasites to run their course in your other tank. Reply with some additional details and I can see about helping you out more.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Prazi is safe for plants, fish, and filters. It takes care of most parasites too.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Its for some dwarf gourami fry ...well more like juveniles.....Ive just noticed some bloat and Ive lost some adults in the past who could have passed it on.....Its not all the juvies just a few who show the symptoms and i would like to treat and be done until a new fish re-introduces it if at all....

It is in my 60 gallon main tank...I have a few tanks I could quarantine them in that are currently already cycled or could very efficently be cycled quickly with the same parameters....

I would just like to know the best way to go about this and rid them of the internal parasites before they go to new homes.

They did have stringy white poo when they were younger but I attributed it to their age not knowingly....its gone now though and havent seen it in a while.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

247Plants said:


> Its for some dwarf gourami fry ...well more like juveniles.....Ive just noticed some bloat and Ive lost some adults in the past who could have passed it on.....Its not all the juvies just a few who show the symptoms and i would like to treat and be done until a new fish re-introduces it if at all....
> 
> It is in my 60 gallon main tank...I have a few tanks I could quarantine them in that are currently already cycled or could very efficently be cycled quickly with the same parameters....
> 
> ...


I don't think you have an intestinal parasite issue. "Bloat", if that's what it was, is a systemic bacterial infection that is pretty much terminal by the time it manifests itself. Basically, by the time the fish starts blowing up, its entire body is septic and there's not much you can do.

IME, dwarf gouramis out of SE Asia farms are all highly inbred, genetically weak, and thus not very resistant to whatever we have here in our water. It is also possible that whatever hormone treatment they use to ensure all males doesn't help the situation. I would see entire batches of them develop body tumors or strange lesions spontaneously, despite other species in the same tank doing fine. If fish are weak or genetically compromised, there is not much you or I could do to prevent issues.

Of course, I would make sure that water quality in their tank is good but it never surprised me to have problems with SE Asian farmed gouramis. If you can find some domestically raised ones, that seems like the surer bet. Best of luck.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I deworm pretty much all of my fish when I get them using the metronidazole and levamisole method. You wouldn't believe what a difference it makes in getting new fish off to a good start when you do it, and it's not harmful at all to them.
Even if they aren't wild caught fish, many of them can be carrying worms without showing any signs, so it's just a good practice.

Here's a link to the recipe that most people use with good results.
Deworm recipe


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice guys and gals!!

Im gonna try the method JanS recommended as i have most of all that laying around...


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

That's a good recipe Jans. Gonna keep that.

Erik, SEA breeders/exporters here hormone fish to get vibrant colours/longer finnage/faster maturity and leave out females in exports to prevent competitors from breeding it] 
Some females look like males and slip thru this screening process if I'm not mistaken. :twitch:

So fully coloured up and patterned juvenile fish may not live up to expectation. [or live at all!]


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Bloat is sometimes a sign of fish TB... it is a bacteria, and you need to treat it internally (injection/food) with antibacterial medication. You may be better off soaking food in metronidazole if that is antibacterial.

Levamisole is very safe for fish with scales but not so good for other fish. Treating fish in containers floating in the tank is always a good idea, it catches the worms/eggs etc and keeps the medication out of the filters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*Levamisole*

Levamisole is are now being used to boost the immune systems of AIDS patients. As a side effect, they also boost the immune systems of your fish so even if it is not a parasite an immune system boost can't hurt, after treatment you could try a medicated food for bacterial infections. 
Pharmacodynamics/Kinetics 
Absorption: Well absorbed 
Metabolism: In the liver, >70% 
Half-life, elimination: 2-6 hours 
It is hard to over dose with if you use the proper amount (1/4 teaspoon per 20 gallons), it is absorbed by the gills so if your fish is not eating it would be better choice than adding it to food. The medication in the water also kills the worms and larva in the water and gravel


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*Levamisole*

Either way I hope things turn out ok


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok so google wasnt so hot on getting me any idea on where to get some Levamisole in the LA area...or anywhere for that fact......Any idea where i can get some guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Use this link then scroll down they have it for $14 n chng. http://www.petsupplies4less.com/Swine-Products-Wormers.php



247Plants said:


> Ok so google wasnt so hot on getting me any idea on where to get some Levamisole in the LA area...or anywhere for that fact......Any idea where i can get some guys?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*No problem*

Your welcome, I hope things work out in the end. I have been through just about everything with my fish I have a habit of rescuing fish from places like Wally world (Wal-Mart ) and pet smart. I am currently treating 5 female Bettas with a fungus, what appeared to be a gill parasite. Day five and all are eating and squabbling amongst themselves for my attention when I go over to their tank. I know you should never by a sick fish but... I just can't help my self sometimes they get better sometimes they don't.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Jungle Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food contains Metronidazole, Praziquantel, and Levimasole.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Unfortunately the amount of medication in that food is not at a high enough combination( so it does not work well on a bad case of parasites), But it is safe to use in combination with a water treatment.



DataGuru said:


> Jungle Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food contains Metronidazole, Praziquantel, and Levimasole.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Interesting... My problem with the Jungle products is they won't disclose how much of what is in their meds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*It all in the research.*

[smilie=u: Try this link it gives you the amounts
[URL]http://www.clubjungle.com/uploads/msds/Anti-Parasite%20Medicated%20Fish%20Food.pdf[/URL]



DataGuru said:


> Interesting... My problem with the Jungle products is they won't disclose how much of what is in their meds.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Speaking of Jungle I bought some parasite clear fizz tabs containing Praziquantel, diflubenzuron, metrodiazinole and acriflavine....

Ill let ya know how it goes...


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I dosed the meds last night.....

I used the jungle tabs and also medicated with Pimafix and Melafix to be sure that all my bases were covered....What a witches brew!

Woke up this morning and had a casualty.....Entirely my fault as I waited too long to do this....

All others seem to be doing ok....


----------

